# Second Hand Vintage Furniture Prop Sale SE17



## VINTAGEFURN (Apr 13, 2018)

Second Hand Vintage Furniture Prop Sale! 

We’re hosting a huge one-off sale of vintage furniture, props and bits and bobs on behalf of some of our clients, on Friday 20th and Saturday 21st April at our warehouse in SE17 1AL. 

It's open to the public, so come along and bring all your friends! 
We’ll have everything from tables, chairs, shelving units, mirrors and frames to room dividers, lockers, desks, kitchenware, lamps, vases and plant pots. 
We'll be open from 9am to 5pm both days. 

The Rocketfuel Coffee Stand will be open too, serving fresh coffee, hot snacks and pastries all day. 
Please do not hesitate to get in touch with any queries. 

Please see the poster attached! 
Rocketvan 
92 Brandon Street, 
London, 
SE17 1AL


----------



## dessiato (Apr 13, 2018)

Bet you've not got Hobnobs.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 13, 2018)

This is in Walworth btw, even spammers folk who sign up just for commercial promotions will stop at nothing to bring London neighbourhoods from miles around into 'Brixton and surrounding areas'


----------



## dessiato (Apr 14, 2018)

It does sound interesting. But I don't think I'll go.


----------



## krtek a houby (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## aka (Apr 18, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


>


anyone know what the 'flavoring' in SPAM was?


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2018)

Thread moved


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 23, 2018)

aka said:


> anyone know what the 'flavoring' in SPAM was?



Scrapings from the feet of corpses.


----------

